# what your favorite ghost writer medieval classical composition any favorite Codex?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I was lisening to the intriging Mass of Tournai and st luke passion on naxos both of them Anonymous, the mystery that shroud these work make them even more greater sice they remain unknow but persisted to exist until own days.

Just like Carmina Burana we dont know who wrote it and it make the music work more appeal the codex Buranus

Anyone has fameous exemple of ghost writer composer of medieval era and why did they decide to remain Anonymous.

:tiphat:


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Tournai is a great mass. There's also the Barcelona and Toulouse Masses.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Whoever wrote the original Dies Irae would probably be proud to know how much of an impact their work had on Romantic and later music


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

GreenMamba said:


> Tournai is a great mass. There's also the Barcelona and Toulouse Masses.


While the Missa Tournai has been recorded several times, it is difficult to find recordings of the Missa Barcelona (well one by Bruno Turner) and the Missa Toulouse.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

So, you're asking what is our favorite work by a composer that is only known today as Anonymous. 
This is one of my favorites:






Cypriot Advent Antiphons


----------

